# hamster blocking his tube



## gremlin1969 (Jun 1, 2009)

Hi, we have just got a hamster for the 1st time and he is settling in nicely. However today we noticed that sometime during the day he has taken sawdust from his one section and some bedding and blocked his tube that leads to the next level.

The upper level has his food and water and we wondered is this normal for him to do, do we unblock the tube or leave him to sort it out?

any answers would be great , thanks


----------



## meganE145 (Jun 2, 2009)

my hamster used to do it all the time. i unblocked the tube often though. I always saw him withfood but never saw him on the second level. ???


----------



## gremlin1969 (Jun 1, 2009)

again today, got up and tube was clear but by 10.30 only 1 1/2 hr after son had left and the little fella had blocked the tube again??? :confused1: it must be hard work for him as he has to get sawdust and some bedding from all over the lower section to fill i would estimate a good foot worth of tubing

have unblocked it again and re-arranged the cage so the tube is flatter rather than like a big drop and we will see how he handles this:thumbsup:


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

Yes my Syrian is being an utter pain with the tube at the moment - she keeps blocking it with anything she can find and then starts gnawing at the little air holes in the tube. She had a new hamster heaven cage nearly two weeks ago and she's already eaten away part of the plastic on the little house at the top of the cage. I prefer dwarf hamsters to Syrians because they aren't as destructive in my opinion. I think this Syrian will be our last.


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

Yeah thats normal, they are blocking it off because of predators cos they don't want them stealing their food, your hammy will know where his food is, and he is just trying to hide it, thats all! My mist does that, she has a cyber house i think it is and the little red tube is where she stores her food, she blocks it up nd sometimes sleeps in there.

Char
xxx


----------



## gremlin1969 (Jun 1, 2009)

ok - thanks for that as i was a little concerned but a few people have said the same thing

thanks again all


----------

